# Sagrada Familia



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We will be visiting Barcelona in February this year and plan to visit the Sagrada. I have read about the possibility of long queues though...


Have any of you folks visited in winter? If so what were the queues like?


Thanks


Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope. Never erd of em.


Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Useful, thanks...

Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I try Graham.


Ray.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I went there about 10 years ago when it was not yet opened to the public and I remember being one of thousands walking around the exterior. I haven't been back since although it is on my list but one would hope that entry would be easier in February than in the warmer months. The reason I have posted this though as it was something someone told me, and you will need to pick a sunny day, is that the best time to visit is when the sun starts to set as the evening light shines through the stained glass making it a marvellous experience. That's when I'll go when the time comes.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

No queues book on line 22.60 euro


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

bilbaoman said:


> No queues book on line 22.60 euro


We will if there are likely to be queues however if not then we'll just wing it...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Found it cheaper 14 euro basica ticket for over 65 no audio guide


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

bilbaoman said:


> Found it cheaper 14 euro basica ticket for over 65 no audio guide


What time of year did you go? Also were there queues?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

´Not visited for a number of years then there was no charge.Will not pay .to visit a church.Even the basilica in Rome is free you only pay if you visit the museum and sistine chapel


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I was there about 18 months ago. It’s the ninth wonder of the world!

You can visit the outside at any time for free. If you want to go inside you MUST pre-book your tickets. You will be allocated an entrance time slot of I think 30 minutes, outside of that time you will NOT be allowed in, it’s policed VERY robustly. 

You CANNOT just turn up and pay to go inside, the ONLY OPTION is the pre-purchased ticket (it can be done online) 

It is MOST definitely worth the effort. The outside is simply amazing, every little bit is decorated !!! The inside is very plain in comparison but it’s STUNNING, and something you have to see to believe so PLEASE buy a ticket and go inside, you will not be disappointed I promise you. It will make you wonder what recreational substance Goudi was on!! I want a few bottles of it.

Beware that Barcelona has a HUGE pickpocket problem and they are VERY good at it. Put your money in your underwear Yes really!! The other thing to bear in mind is that Barcelona is VAST so it takes a long time to get anywhere. Don’t even think of taking any sort of vehicle into the city. Parking is in desperate short supply and very expensive. Any foreign vehicle is fair game so losing your wheels is a real possibility.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Wrong: According to the website you can just turn up, buy a ticket there and then and enter...if there are no queues. You do not need to pre-buy a ticket. 



With Mrs GMJ's illness we are always unsure of which day and which time we can turn up anywhere hence preferring not to pre book...and hence the specific question regarding queues in wintertime.



Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well things have clearly changed since my visit (Sept 2016) Perhaps it’s just a summer thing but that was most certainly the case when we visited. 

I wouldn’t make it up would I? 

Andy


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If it's Gaudi's work that attracts you, there is very little of it left in the Cathedral. It is essentially a Disney pastiche now. A visit to Park Güell or even a bus tour of the city (with map of his work) would give you much more of him


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We visited it several years ago and don't recall buying tickets in advance.

Is it still a building site inside?

We were inside stood looking at the decorations when a pretty lady holding a guide book asked me a question in perfect English and her accomplice tried picking my luckily empty pockets within a second or two. I swung round but they were gone in the crowd! Perhaps a mouse trap or electronic zapper would be useful. 

We didn't feel at all safe except when on the tour bus with all our valuables in body belts. Its especially dodgy in la Ramblas

We don't do tourist cities these days

Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> If it's Gaudi's work that attracts you, there is very little of it left in the Cathedral. It is essentially a Disney pastiche now. A visit to Park Güell or even a bus tour of the city (with map of his work) would give you much more of him


Well Gaudi designed bloody the thing!! So it's a tad difficult to see how "there is very little left !!

Andy


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Mrplodd said:


> Well Gaudi designed bloody the thing!! So it's a tad difficult to see how "there is very little left !!
> 
> Andy


Plus nine other architects of which gaudi was second if you want pure Gaudi then the Park Güell is one of the best examples


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The original question was about the Famila Sagrada so that’s what I responded to. There are certainly many other pieces of Gaudi’s work dotted about the city including the Park Gueli but like I said earlier Barcelona is a vast city so it would take several days to see them all due to the time it would take to travel between the various sites.. 

To the best of my knowledge Gaudi left very few drawings and certainly no detailed plans of the Sagrada so it’s difficult to see how he was 1 of 9 architects. Regardless of that it’s still a simply staggering building and well worth visiting.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are staying on the coast for 10 days so plan to visit Barcelona at least 3 of those days I would think...maybe 4 if Mrs GMJ is up to it and we fancy it.


Not especially a fan of anyone's architecture tbh however we are open minded about such things. We have never been to Barcelona before so have compiled a list of things other folks consider to be 'must see' places. We will probably get a 'Hop on Hop off' bus which we find is usually a great way of orientating and getting a complete city tour thrown in.



Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

As I said earlier it’s a vast city. There are THREE hop on hop off tour routes, each of them takes, if you don’t even get off nearly two hours! If you buy a combined ticket they are pretty good value. There is a running commentary in many languages (with frequent reminders about thieves operating everywhere) It’s certainly an excellent way of seeing the city. Just be VERY careful of pickpockets, don’t use a back pack (they slit the bottom with a razor) likewise a handbag, put your valuables in an inside zipped up pocket.

Be sure to take the cable car to the top of the hill outside the city, it gives you a great view. It’s easily accessible via the underground or by bus.

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've visited Sagrada Familia tho can't remember the details you require.

I did want to say however, there's a little perfumery 'museum' (within a perfume? chemist? shop) up La Gracia a bit, on the left. Very different n quirky. Won't take long but if you're passing, look out for it.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I definitely recommend the hop on hop off bus. I think there were even four routes. A great way to see 'everything' without wearing yourself out.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

I went there in 1989 on a Vespa from London. Amazingly zany though Guadi's work is, there are loads of architects with wacky ideas - what is really amazing is that he persuaded people to build it - and this in what at the time would have been a conservative catholic country.

It's one thing to be 'one of those ridiculous impressionist painters' daubing away in a back alley in Paris, but to get someone to fund a building is no mean feat.


----------

